# Offseason



## JBoog35

It's very obvious that this season is lost. I know we have some small money for free agents, Mid Level exception. The draft is also coming up. It has been discussed what we need in other draft threads, but we never involved the free agency theory and offseason trades. There should be some decent free agents out there, we could maybe get a top ten pick in the draft and we might be able to package off Hudson, Jaric, Griffin, and or Madsen. Would those three things put this team in the playoff hunt again? What would you like to see happen this offseason?


----------



## Avalanche

throw the MLE at nazr mohummed or another true C.
hudson, jaric and griffin trade for a legit number 2 option for KG .. or replace griff with ricky if we can pick up an all star wingman.
keep banks at PG and pick up a back up through draft or trade.
mccants and hassel need to stay


----------



## JBoog35

Other options: Joel Pryzibilla, Nazr Mohammed, Lorenzen Wright,


----------



## abwowang

i really like pryzbilla but i htink he will stay in portland
i like the nazr idea.. maybe marc jackson? 

i agree with avalanche trade marko, griffin, and hudson for someone decent.. i really have no idea who at this point.. anyone got any possibilities?.. darius miles or maybe someone from NY? quentin?

and rashad, hassell, and banks should stay.. blount should stay as well, but i'd like to see a bigger center in the middle..


----------



## Avalanche

i have a feeling there will be too many teams after nazr for us to pick him up.
i thought about Q-rich earlier in the season and it didnt go down to well here lol.
miles would be a good pick up, the only problem would be not enough minutes for all 4 wingmen (hassel, davis, mccants and miles) .. 
we should try to pick up diop cheaply, possibly hudson or madsen, im not really sure.
KG needs a real number 2, if he wasnt so messed up in the head id love to bring marbury here.

we'll have to wait n see i spose


----------



## JuX

I have a feeling I wouldn't like to see the changes this upcoming offseason. We might not get any caliber players or just good players unless it is from the KG trade.

Not really decided yet.


----------



## JBoog35

I'm not sure that the wolves cant package off Jaric and Madsen to Utah? Didn't the Jazz make a run at both of them? Why not those two and Griff for Boozer?


----------



## abwowang

thatd be awesome

maybe we could get dalembert, hes been havin some issues in philly.. so maybe him?

i dont kno any 2nd options that would fit well here


----------



## Avalanche

Delambert would be awesome here teamed up with KG.
but although he's been having some issues in philly lately i cant see them trading him away


----------



## Avalanche

shawn kemp!
lol


----------



## JBoog35

haha, yeah, and lets bring the worm back too


----------



## Avalanche

anyone here willing to take a chance on marbury or francis on this squad?
huge risk, but we really need a number 2 option for KG


----------



## ravor44

Marbury will come to this team THIS OFFSEASON..BOOK IT! :biggrin:


----------



## endora60

abwowang said:


> i really like pryzbilla but i htink he will stay in portland


Actually, the Blazers seem to be taking it as a given Pyrzbilla will be elsewhere come next season. They'd like to keep him, but they're not going to have the money to do it. He says that as a matter of personal preference he'd rather be in Portland, but he's keeping his options open, considering their cash situation. If Minnesota can offer him a decent paycheck--I don't know what the Wolves' money position is--he might well go for it.



> darius miles or maybe someone from NY?


Darius is finally starting to wake up; it's sure taken long enough. Same situation for Portland as with Pyrzbilla: The Blazers want to keep him, but whether they'll have the cash to do it is iffy. Of course, for as long as he's been a disappointment, he won't cost them as much as Pyrzbilla; look for Portland to resign Miles, especially if it's clear they won't have the money to hold onto Joel.

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche

Miles is very similar to ricky.
he had a huge start to the season but really didnt show anything overly exciting since.
wouldnt mind having him here but its not going to be a move that does this team a whole lot of good.


----------



## JBoog35

This team needs a real force. Joel is a servicable Center who puts up good defensive numbers. Yes, he's best available option this free agency at the center spot, but hes not the answer they need. They need a true 1st option. KG is great but he doesnt have to be number one guy scoring the ball in the clutch. A one two punch if you will. Miles isn't that either.


----------



## JuX

ravor44 said:


> Marbury will come to this team THIS OFFSEASON..BOOK IT! :biggrin:


 :dead:


----------



## bruno34115

^^

Couldn't have said it any better. NO MARBURY.


----------



## JBoog35

I like Banks, PG should be set if they wanna resign him, if they don't. McHale will be in the obituary, haha, but serisously, I'm comin for ya. Why not J.R. Smith, him and Byron Scott hate each other, It's the same saga that's going on between Brown and Starbury, both using media. Byron Scott likes Desmond Mason and thinks he's his future wing gaurd. JR is basically getting run out of town. I think we should make a run at him this offseason. Probably wouldn't take much, maybe we package off Madsen and Jaric for him? Thoughts? Last time the Hornets gave up a highschool star he did ok. (Kobe)


----------



## Avalanche

JBoog35 said:


> I like Banks, PG should be set if they wanna resign him, if they don't. McHale will be in the obituary, haha, but serisously, I'm comin for ya. Why not J.R. Smith, him and Byron Scott hate each other, It's the same saga that's going on between Brown and Starbury, both using media. Byron Scott likes Desmond Mason and thinks he's his future wing gaurd. JR is basically getting run out of town. I think we should make a run at him this offseason. Probably wouldn't take much, maybe we package off Madsen and Jaric for him? Thoughts? Last time the Hornets gave up a highschool star he did ok. (Kobe)


he could be a nice addition to this squad.. and gives it a much brighter future with banks, mccants, smith and griffin.
but it doesnt seem like something that will help KG get a ring, or even compete for one which is what this team needs to be doing, not rebuilding... not yet


----------



## JBoog35

Honestly what else can you see happening, besides taking what other people don't want? Which will not get him a ring, this is a rebuilding time due to the fact the only "star" available this offseason is whatever New York doesn't want. I can't see anything drastic enough happening to get KG even into the playoffs next year. I think small steps is the way to go. Getting a young player like J.R. Smith is a good step, maybe signing a decent Center Like Pryziblla, would be good, drafting a solid young player, No More Ebi's or Will Avery's would be great.

Honestly Dream situation, T Pups dump out Jaric, Hudson, and Madsen get something anything in return that can play consistantly. Picking up a Center in the offseason (Pryz, Nazr, Lorenzen Wright) and drafting a proven player, no reaching on a young athletic guy, or Euro player. I want a solid college player (Rodney Carney, Brandon Roy, Ronnie Brewer, Shelden Williams, Craig Smith, Hassan Adams) No freshmen or project players.

Those things get done, T Wolves took a strong step at getting better.


----------



## Avalanche

JBoog35 said:


> Honestly what else can you see happening, besides taking what other people don't want? Which will not get him a ring, this is a rebuilding time due to the fact the only "star" available this offseason is whatever New York doesn't want. I can't see anything drastic enough happening to get KG even into the playoffs next year. I think small steps is the way to go. Getting a young player like J.R. Smith is a good step, maybe signing a decent Center Like Pryziblla, would be good, drafting a solid young player, No More Ebi's or Will Avery's would be great.
> 
> Honestly Dream situation, T Pups dump out Jaric, Hudson, and Madsen get something anything in return that can play consistantly. Picking up a Center in the offseason (Pryz, Nazr, Lorenzen Wright) and drafting a proven player, no reaching on a young athletic guy, or Euro player. I want a solid college player (Rodney Carney, Brandon Roy, Ronnie Brewer, Shelden Williams, Craig Smith, Hassan Adams) No freshmen or project players.
> 
> Those things get done, T Wolves took a strong step at getting better.


"dream" situation is still more than possible to happen, the wolves will look to move at least 2 of those 3 players this off season IMO. and there are a few big name players around who dont look at all comfortable on their current teams.. marbury obviously, but the players like jamaal mcglore, and there is talk on the kings board about moving brad miller.
wolves if at all possible need another star player on this team, youth is great.. and something that will benefit the team, but mccants and players like jr smith would be hitting their primes as garnett begins to decline.. there may be one season in between where we could make a shot at the title but its unlikely. we despirately need another big time player on this squad


----------



## JuX

According to Star Trib a few days ago, Dwane Casey is trying to convince Banks to stay and offer him to play in the summer league. We would be likely to see him in the Wolves uniform next year unless Marcus have something up his sleeves.


----------



## JBoog35

Why put him in the summer league, I think Jaric, Griff, and Blount should go to the summer league and improve their offensive games.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> According to Star Trib a few days ago, Dwane Casey is trying to convince Banks to stay and offer him to play in the summer league. We would be likely to see him in the Wolves uniform next year unless Marcus have something up his sleeves.


casey and the wolves need to do everything in their power to keep banks around.
he could really explode next season given a chance to start from the beginning.


----------



## cv3bandwagon

To Toronto:
Ricky Davis

To Minesota:
Mike James (S&T) (a much cheaper, better attitude and putting better numbers then a Marbury/Francis)
Darius Miles
Pape Sow

To Portland:
Eddie Griffen
Eric Williams

Draft:
Sheldon Williams

Sign: Fred Jones to mid-level money
Justin Reed
Ronald Dupree

Williams-Blount-Sow
Garnett-Reed-Madsen
Miles-Hassel-Dupree
Jones-Mcants-Wright
James-Jaric-Hudson


----------



## endora60

JBoog35 said:


> Why put him in the summer league, I think Jaric, Griff, and Blount should go to the summer league and improve their offensive games.


No, they should all just go away entirely, all three of them. Jaric and Blount are--I'm sorry--hopeless, and Griff...Well, I hope he can finish his college degree and do something with it.

Laurie


----------



## endora60

cv3bandwagon said:


> To Toronto:
> Ricky Davis
> 
> To Minesota:
> Mike James (S&T) (a much cheaper, better attitude and putting better numbers then a Marbury/Francis)
> Darius Miles
> Pape Sow
> 
> To Portland:
> Eddie Griffen
> Eric Williams


I can't for the life of me figure out why the Raptors would do this deal. They've had enough of their best guys leaving, and from what I've read they're willing to sell their sisters to keep Mike James. They'll want a lot more than Ricky Davis out of any deal that involves James leaving Toronto.

Second, y'all do _not_ want Darius Miles. Same old story with him: an exceptional talent who doesn't give a damn. It may just be the general malaise that's taken over Portland, but lately Darius looks a million Miles away from whatever's happening on the court. (Granted, his daydreams are probably more enjoyable than what's going on with the Blazers, but still...) Besides, what're you going to do with that monster paycheck he's got coming to him for the rest of eternity?

Here's Darius Miles as Portland sees him. John Canzano has been hating on the Blazers for years and years, but his newest column pretty much speaks for the entire city: http://www.oregonlive.com/sports/oregonian/john_canzano/index.ssf?/base/sports/1144983326133740.xml&coll=7

Absolutely deadly.

Finally, what're the Blazers going to do with Griffin and Williams? They don't fit in anywhere with what Nate McMillan's trying to do in Portland, so why would they even think twice before refusing? Heck, with Griffin and Williams as the offer, Nate's better off keeping Darius--at least he knows what he has and doesn't have there.

Laurie


----------



## cv3bandwagon

You have no idea about anything in the raptors camp if you think we'd sell our sisters to keep him. I'd actually sell my sister to get rid of him. Toronto woudl pretty much take anything in a sign and trade and whats better then a guy who can be the great scorer off the bench we desparately need. Ricky is the most I think we'd ever get for Mike James. 

Desparate times call for desparate measures for Wolves fans and rolling the dice on a guy like Miles might be the risk they might have to take. Playing alongside KG may keep him on his toes and make him play harder.

Portland just wants to dump, some contract and get rid of Mils for all thsoe reaosn you mentioned. Eric is a vet who can help develop the rookies(a big part of Charlie and Paul Pierces development) but more importantly an expiring contract. Eddie Griffen is just another filler, but his contract is low and near expirin.


----------



## endora60

cv3bandwagon said:


> You have no idea about anything in the raptors camp if you think we'd sell our sisters to keep him.


Not firsthand, no. I just talk to a lot of Raps fans; they tend to also post on the NHL forum.



> I'd actually sell my sister to get rid of him.


:laugh: Wow, that's harsh!



> Toronto woudl pretty much take anything in a sign and trade and whats better then a guy who can be the great scorer off the bench we desparately need. Ricky is the most I think we'd ever get for Mike James.


Hmmm....You're the only Raps fan I've come across so far who thinks this, but all right. You're the Toronto fan, not me, so we'll go with your view. Probably more worthwhile than mine on this subject.



> Desparate times call for desparate measures for Wolves fans and rolling the dice on a guy like Miles might be the risk they might have to take. Portland just wants to dump, some contract and get rid of Mils for all thsoe reaosn you mentioned.


NO. Absolutely not. He's on Portland's neck and he'll be on somebody's neck til the day he dies or retires. There is nothing to gain but irritation--and time, effort and money to lose--by taking on that snotty mental vacuum. 

With Miles, there's also the question of coaching. A tough old no-nonsense veteran coach like Nate McMillan may not be able to get much out of Darius, but he can at least keep him from misbehaving....usually....and kick his butt when he does screw up. A new coach like Dwayne Casey would get eaten alive by Darius Miles.



> Eric is a vet who can help develop the rookies(a big part of Charlie and Paul Pierces development) but more importantly an expiring contract. Eddie Griffen is just another filler, but his contract is low and near expirin.


Nate seems more interested in developing what he's got now than in trading out for space. (The only exception might be Zach, but along with the space created by Zach leaving is the loss of another bigtime discipline problem, so two-for-one benefit there.) I don't see the expiring contracts interesting Portland much. Eric's got a great past, but whether he can take what the Blazers have and help build another Paul Pierce is debatable, and I doubt Nate's willing to take a chance on it.

Laurie


----------



## JBoog35

If the raps want to win next year, they'll have Bosh, Villanueva, and James as their go to guys, James needs to be there, that team looks attractive with those three and possibly Rudy Gay going into next year.


----------



## endora60

JBoog35 said:


> If the raps want to win next year, they'll have Bosh, Villanueva, and James as their go to guys, James needs to be there, that team looks attractive with those three and possibly Rudy Gay going into next year.


Come on, they're the Raptors. They'll find some way to lose Bosh and Charlie V, at least, unless Coangelo can make some sense of that place. That's just what Toronto _does_: They somehow lose good players.

Laurie


----------



## JuX

It'll be official on Tuesday after the Memphis game. They're done.


----------



## JBoog35

What if the Wolves package their pick ?7-10? and either Jaric and/or Griffin to either NO/OK or New York for their two first rounders.

Scenario 1: we get numbers 13 and 17 from NO: At # 13 we take our pick at big men Williams, Armstrong, Boone, or Gray. At 17th pick we get JJ Redick or Richard Roby. We get our pick at a good young big man and one of the only two true three point shooters in the draft.

Scenario 2: We get numbers 21 and 29 from NY. # 21 we take Roby or if by luck Redick is still there. Then with # 29 we take Paul Davis or Craig Smith.

Either way we get younger and we've addressed the pure shooter and a big man in the draft and we have a little more leverage in free agency because we're not bent to get one or the other.

Would either team be willing to do this?


----------



## JuX

the Wolves will have a top-10 draft pick in June.


----------



## socco

We just won the coin flip with Boston, so unless anybody below us moves up we'll have the 6th pick.

Also since Houston won the coin flip with Golden State, we get Boston's 2nd rounder.


----------



## JuX

53 out of 1,000 in lottery chances are beloning to Minnesota.

Just like socco said, we're at the 6th pick for now.


----------



## JBoog35

At #6 the Wolves have a very good chance at nabbing Carney or Gay.


----------



## JuX

So SF is our first priority for this draft?


----------



## socco

Improving the team is our first priority. It's silly to draft for need. I don't think Carney's a top 10 pick, so I'm definately not looking at him with #6. I'd be happy with Gay or Roy.


----------



## JuX

True, and I'd be happy if one of them falls to our #6 pick.


----------



## endora60

I can see Gay still being available at #6. Nice addition to the crew. I hope he's close enough to pro-ready that he can contribute bigtime right off the bat. There's not going to be the time available that a rookie should get for him to get into it; he's needed immediately if the Wolves are going to recoup this coming year.

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche

i think we need to take a SF, and package davis in the off-season, i like the guy, but apart from KG who i definately dont want to see leave he is our main trading piece.
if we can nab a rook like gay or carney who can contribute right away we should be able to trade davis + jaric for something decent to improve the team


----------



## endora60

Avalanche said:


> if we can nab a rook like gay or carney who can contribute right away we should be able to trade davis + jaric for something decent to improve the team


Davis, yes. but Jaric? Who's going to trade what for him?! Have to pay somebody to take him, more likely. Basically, Davis is the sugar; Jaric is the poison teams have to accept to _get_ Davis.

Who do you see being available?

Laurie


----------



## JuX

endora60 said:


> Davis, yes. but Jaric? Who's going to trade what for him?! Have to pay somebody to take him, more likely. Basically, Davis is the sugar; Jaric is the poison teams have to accept to _get_ Davis.
> 
> Who do you see being available?
> 
> Laurie


That is going to make trade harder, which is so unfortunate. I really wanted to see Thud and Jaric gone, but it is just my fantasy. Blount is going to stay, they still are in big need of a center, unless they nab another 7 footer.


----------



## endora60

Juxtaposed said:


> Blount is going to stay, they still are in big need of a center, unless they nab another 7 footer.


There a Chinese kid named Yi Jianlian who's just been cleared to play. This kid isn't going to go high (though some are putting him top-10, which doesn't make sense to me). If he's still around when the Wolves get a chance, what's everybody think of him?

At 7'0" he needs to get a lot more muscle; he only weighs 230lbs. Very athletic and versatile, though, and scouts say he's a nice kid and eager to learn. In the CBA, he's getting 20.5 PPG, 57.41 FG %, 75.08 FT%, 9.6 RPG, 1.3 BPG, 1.2 APG, 2.0 SPG.

Lose Blount to anyone who'll take him and grab Yi. He's a project like mad, but could be worth all the effort.


----------



## JBoog35

Upside could be great from what I've read on other sites, but he is as you said a project player. Plus there is no way we take him at #6. He's a mid to late first rounder.

I am confused what to do with this pick if one of the big guys drops out of the top 5, it's an easy pick, but they won't so is it Gay? Maybe, if he drops. I highly doubt Carney would be a bad pick at this spot either. Roy is a good pick, but we are a little stacked at undersized gaurds as it is. Foye, would just be another PG, so we'd need to drop some of them to even think about it. At this point if Josh McRoberts comes out of Duke, he's solid.

Possible players, Carney, Gay, Roy, Foye, Shelden Williams, Cedric Simmons, and Patrick O'Bryant, (possibly McRoberts if he declares). Which would be the best fit?


----------



## endora60

JBoog35 said:


> Upside could be great from what I've read on other sites, but he is as you said a project player. Plus there is no way we take him at #6. He's a mid to late first rounder.


So grab him with Minnesota's second pick. Maybe he's not ready for prime time yet, but neither's Blount. Let him play, see how it goes. Minnesota's got to be willing to take some chances at this point.



> I am confused what to do with this pick if one of the big guys drops out of the top 5, it's an easy pick, but they won't so is it Gay? Maybe, if he drops. I highly doubt Carney would be a bad pick at this spot either. Roy is a good pick, but we are a little stacked at undersized gaurds as it is. Foye, would just be another PG, so we'd need to drop some of them to even think about it. At this point if Josh McRoberts comes out of Duke, he's solid.


All of that makes sense--except maybe McRoberts. Sorry, but Dukies are cursed, everybody knows that. :laugh:



> Possible players, Carney, Gay, Roy, Foye, Shelden Williams, Cedric Simmons, and Patrick O'Bryant, (possibly McRoberts if he declares). Which would be the best fit?


I'd go Carney or O'Bryant, whichever one's available when the Wolves pick.

Laurie


----------



## the main event

What about tyrus thomas? sheldon wiiliams?
id love an animal big along side KG it will be great for the paint aggresivness.


----------



## JuX

the main event said:


> What about tyrus thomas? sheldon wiiliams?
> id love an animal big along side KG it will be great for the paint aggresivness.


My guess Thomas will be gone before the Wolves have the chance to pick.


----------



## socco

And 6 is way too high for Williams. Noah may enter, and if he did there would be 4 great big men at the top of the draft (Aldridge, Thomas, Noah, Bargnani). I still see us ending up with Gay or Roy though.


----------



## JuX

Noah is not going to declare for this year's draft. He clearly stated that he is going to return for his junior year.


----------



## socco

Juxtaposed said:


> Noah is not going to declare for this year's draft. He clearly stated that he is going to return for his junior year.


Just wait and see young grasshopper.


----------



## Avalanche

noah and obryant would be the obvious picks if they are on the board (esp noah)
if its a swingman we pick i think it will be carney, possibly gay.
a lot will obviously depend on who the higher teams choose... thing is this year more than previous its hard to tell who will go top 5.


----------



## JBoog35

Avalanche said:


> noah and obryant would be the obvious picks if they are on the board (esp noah)
> if its a swingman we pick i think it will be carney, possibly gay.
> a lot will obviously depend on who the higher teams choose... thing is this year more than previous its hard to tell who will go top 5.


OBryant is no obvious choice, also I can't see them reaching because they NEED NEED NEED a center. They draft Best Player Available, which won't be OBryant. They take a Center in Free Agency.


----------



## Avalanche

JBoog35 said:


> OBryant is no obvious choice, also I can't see them reaching because they NEED NEED NEED a center. They draft Best Player Available, which won't be OBryant. They take a Center in Free Agency.


i think if the pick is around 8-10 then obryant would be who the wolves pick up, probably a little higher than most teams would take him, but i guess it does depend on who else is left on the board.
a number 5 or 6 pick would definately be too high to select obryant, especially if someone like aldridge or gay were on the board.
a center in FA would be one way to go, but for the MLE nazr mohummed may be the best C we could get... center may be something we must trade for, blount is not the answer IMO.


----------



## JBoog35

don't foget we have the ability to trade for one and we have an exception on the trade as well.


----------



## Avalanche

Avalanche said:


> center may be something we must trade for.


hence ^^


----------



## JBoog35

I agree, that exception is key is what I was getting at, allowing us to trade for a Center that's a better talent than Nazr Mohammed.


----------



## JuX

If Carney or Roy, or even Gay are gone before the 6th pick, O'Bryant would the another pick?


----------



## JBoog35

I don't think so, I'd rather take someone else.


----------



## endora60

JBoog35 said:


> OBryant is no obvious choice, also I can't see them reaching because they NEED NEED NEED a center. They draft Best Player Available, which won't be OBryant. They take a Center in Free Agency.


Sometimes you've got to go with Free Agents, I understand that. I also hate it. Think about it: How often has a player who goes to a team as a Free Agent ever turned out to be a longterm franchise guy for his new team? Seldom. (Not going to say "never," but seldom.) So you've rented this player for X length of time, but does he ever have the loyalty to the team and city of a guy who started out with your team and stays there? Is he ever as committed to the organization as a player who began there, developed there and builds his life there?

Feh. Draft a good rookie, teach him, create of him a real Timberwolf--and somebody who's going to be with the team for a long time, not just 'til some arbitrarily-determined contract runs out.

I hate Free Agency.

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche

magloire from milwaukie possibly?
heard they may try and move him over the off season


----------



## JuX

How much are we under the space?


----------



## JuX

Any thoughts about re-signing Justin Reed? He surely has bought out lots of his playing abilities that we would never dreamed of from him until after the trade.


----------



## socco

I would expect him to be resigned, likely for the minimum.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> How much are we under the space?


we've only got the MLE to my knowlege

i think reed would be one of later people signed, depending on what moves are made, hes good depth for our wings


----------



## Avalanche

Maggette a possibility? 



> Marc Stein of ESPN is reporting that sources have informed him the Clippers are likely to seek a trade involving Corey Maggette for the best draft selection they can acquire in return


-EDIT- just read the whole article, itd have to be a 3 way because the clips are lookin to trade with a team for cap space to re-sign cassel and radman....still, food for thought


----------



## JuX

Anyone down about trading Marko Jaric?


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> Anyone down about trading Marko Jaric?


i hope he is traded... the only reason i would still want him around is if we pick up A.I, or even marbury/francis .... basically have a tall PG and an undersized SG who can switch roles on defence.
apart from that he looks like he'll be rather useless in minny next season, he just doesnt seem to fit in the way we would have hoped.


----------



## JuX

Avalanche said:


> i hope he is traded... the only reason i would still want him around is if we pick up A.I, or even marbury/francis .... basically have a tall PG and an undersized SG who can switch roles on defence.
> apart from that he looks like he'll be rather useless in minny next season, he just doesnt seem to fit in the way we would have hoped.


I assumed this is another failed experiment - as it was quoted by McHale.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> I assumed this is another failed experiment - as it was quoted by McHale.


oh really? hadnt read that yet...
but u can assume its true, jaric is the sort of player who would only fit on certain teams/systems, and it doesnt look like the wolves is it.
just wish he had a better season so his value couldve een higher


----------



## JuX

Avalanche said:


> oh really? hadnt read that yet...
> but u can assume its true, jaric is the sort of player who would only fit on certain teams/systems, and it doesnt look like the wolves is it.
> just wish he had a better season so his value couldve een higher


LOL, I was only playing with McHale's quote. It was really from the failed experiment with Cassell and Sprewell a year ago. Yeah, Jaric is a player who must be fit to their play style and system and it sucked.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> and it sucked.


lol yeah pretty much...
just doesnt fit into the wolves at all, as i said the only reason i would still want him around is if we got AI here (or to a lesser extent francis/marbury) , a small SG.
trade him away for whatever we can get IMO


Mchale interview: RE, offseason
Timberwolves: McHale offers perspective on prospects, perceptions


----------



## kaniffmn

Avalanche said:


> Mchale interview: RE, offseason
> Timberwolves: McHale offers perspective on prospects, perceptions


I read that story in the Star Tribune that day...it doesn't really lead me to believe that the Wolves are gonna make a splash this offseason. The good thing is...this organization is more like the Vikings then the Wild or Twins in that they are willing to spend. The problem is, we are so capped out with bad contracts, I don't see us getting very much in return in a trade for alot of the players. Anything McHale says can be taken for a grain of salt, except for the "No trading KG" part.


----------



## Avalanche

kaniffmn said:


> I read that story in the Star Tribune that day...it doesn't really lead me to believe that the Wolves are gonna make a splash this offseason. The good thing is...this organization is more like the Vikings then the Wild or Twins in that they are willing to spend. The problem is, we are so capped out with bad contracts, I don't see us getting very much in return in a trade for alot of the players. Anything McHale says can be taken for a grain of salt, except for the "No trading KG" part.


this is true, it doesnt sound like hes overly keen to make big moves over the off-season... 
mchale needs to go... and needs to go badly.
this is THE off-season to be making moves, KG wont be able to stand another losing season, and either will the fans.
make some big risk trades, throw everything at AI, take a chance on marbury/francis, get a center next to KG, but no... according to mchale we are only "a couple of shots away from the 55 win season" bah!


----------



## JuX

I honestly believe McHale is all about talks, not doing anything. He has yet do something he should have last summer. It was one of the worst offseasons for the Wolves, in my thoughts, because he mainly done too much talks. I don't buy his craps unless one day he proves me wrong. I'm right until the day he do something. I am waiting. So far I'm winning.


----------



## Avalanche

im starting to think banks wont be here next season (which would suck) if thats the case we should sign and trade him to a team like the raps or rockets who lack a PG and draft marcus williams 6th.


----------



## JBoog35

I agree whole heartedly, Banks is a quick fast PG, we are a half court offense, he would be great in a suns uni, I just love Williams' game, especially in a half court offense like ours, if we draft and start him, easily rookie of the year.


----------



## Avalanche

JBoog35 said:


> I agree whole heartedly, Banks is a quick fast PG, we are a half court offense, he would be great in a suns uni, I just love Williams' game, especially in a half court offense like ours, if we draft and start him, easily rookie of the year.


true that, i think williams with an experienced team around him such as this could start and be a ROY candidate, and i think if hes going to be leaving anyway we may aswell sign and trade banks as he would have some decent value to some teams


----------



## JuX

I don't know anything about Marcus Williams but I found some interesting stuffs about him and whats his strongest and weakest points.



> Strengths: Williams has improved tremendously since his freshman year when he veraged 9.6 points, 3.8 rebounds, and 7.8 assists in 31 minutes/game ... He has a great "feel" for the game, something he didn't show freshman year ... A tremendous passer who led the entire nation in assists per game at 8.1 ... He controls the tempo of the game as well as any guard in the Big East ... He displays a good right hand, finishing fairly well on drives with it, though he is naturally left-handed ... His three-point shooting percentage rose over 20% last season to a respectable 40% ... He's a threat from the outside now which allows him to penetrate and dish or finish more often ... When big men challenge him in the paint, he uses a crafty floater/tear drop type of shot that he has really perfected ... He is practically unstoppable in the open court because his decision making is so quick and precise ... Whether it is pulling up for the jumper if his man plays off him or hitting a wing player filling the lane, Williams makes the appropriate decision ... He has a killer crossover that he uses to get by his man on the perimeter and is athletic, getting good lift on his jumper ... Defensively he does a good job staying in front of his man and limiting drives, he averages 1.1 stl/game …Williams was productive as a freshman where he average 4.3/game assists in only 14 minutes/game.
> Weaknesses: One of the main things Williams needs to work on is his turnovers ... Though he makes the right decision on the break, oftentimes he turns the ball over after drive in the lane while trying to feed teammates ... Actually needs to be more selfish at times, especially late in games when teammates are struggling ... Some of the bigger concerns with Williams is his off the court behavior. He only played in 16 games as a freshmen for failing to qualify academically and missed playing in UConn's championship run. Also, more recently, Williams and fellow UConn guard A.J. Price allegedly stole 10 laptop computers from UConn dorm rooms. There could be serious repercussions from such allegations ... Williams needs to keep his focus on basketball if he is going to continue to become the star player that he showed the potential to become last season.
> 
> Outlook: In terms of draft potential, NBA personnel always look for red flags and Williams already has two to his name. Unfortunately, that may hurt his stock in the long run and it won't have anything to do with his ability to play basketball ... Williams missed a lay-up that would have tied Notre Dame in a late season Big East battle and his confidence took a hit ... He played all right through the rest of the year, but didn't seem to have the same swagger. It will be interesting to see if he regains his confidence next season ... Williams improved so much from his freshmen year and had such success as a sophomore that it seems certain he will be the class of the Big East as a junior ... Look for his scoring to increase with Charlie Villaneuva out of the mix next season. Also, don't be surprised to see his assists sky rocket with veteran wing players Denham Brown and Rashad Anderson as well as super sophomore (to be) Rudy Gay and big man Josh Boone down low.... His game will actually remind people of former Huskie Khalid El-Amin. The major difference? Williams actually has the size and potential to get drafted in the first round and make an impact on the next level.


----------



## JuX

There's several sources that Samuel Dalembert's gone. Is it a possiblity that the Wolves could nab this 7 footer?


----------



## JBoog35

yeah, I've been hearing that, I honeslty think he is more likely to get dealt than AI.


----------



## Avalanche

draft gay, trade ricky for delambert?


----------



## abwowang

sure im down for that..

if we can get another prolific scorer..


----------



## Avalanche

abwowang said:


> sure im down for that..
> 
> if we can get another prolific scorer..


Banks/hudson/van exel
Mccants/richardson
Gay/Hassel
KG/MLE
Delambert/Blount

add another wingman by trading jaric and/or griffin for more scoring (ala Q-Rich), get a vet PG like armstrong/van exel, sign a back up for KG with the MLE
and then we got the second round picks, reed, dupree, wright etc to fill out the team


----------



## JBoog35

I'd be down for that fo sho!!!


----------



## Avalanche

> With Larry Brown likely out as New York's coach, it seems the Knicks will keep Stephon Marbury. So maybe the Timberwolves will make a deal for Steve Francis, who actually could help. But they look like a team just trying to make the playoffs in Garnett's waning years. What's the point?


dont shoot the messenger lol

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/14795873.htm


----------



## JuX

I, for one, would love to have Steve Francis' athleticism coming over but his attitude got to go because it is unhealthy to have a pessimistic one around the team and affecting others like a disease. It's rather hard to decide whether Stevie should play for us or not. 

There are plenty of players with a lot better attitude to bring in than Stevie.


----------



## abwowang

what if by a miracle.. we get Jay Williams.. and he has returned close to his old shape.. wow 

then we pick up a center in magloire or pryzbilla.. then draft gay. cause the more i read into the papers... the more I think gay will be available at our spot.. 

man im just so excited for june 28th and on. ugh..


----------



## JBoog35

i doubt it, the more i read, the more i hear we are taking roy and Gay will be gone.


----------



## Avalanche

i really hope its not roy to be honest... that basically leaves either him or rashard left to much less minutes than they should be getting... or even worse could lead to mccants being traded.
gay is still the ideal pick IMO


----------



## JuX

I'd be fine as long as they are not going to draft a SG. That'd be a bummer if we did that and the minutes of McCants next season would not improve drastically.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> I'd be fine as long as they are not going to draft a SG. That'd be a bummer if we did that and the minutes of McCants next season would not improve drastically.


yeah pretty much... im not convinced roy could play PG with any great success.
possibly if we re-sign banks, and have roy as the first man off the bench at the 1 and the 2.
i totally agree though, definately dont want/need another young SG


----------



## Avalanche

Bit of an Update from twolves website on the offseason


----------



## JuX

Yeah, ok.


----------



## the main event

> McHale on McCants:
> 
> I’m a big Rashad McCants fan because he can flat out play basketball. He’s been working hard all summer…That kid can play basketball. His development was very good. I think as a young guy coming in, you have so much to learn defensively, so many different schemes and just the terminology. But I thought he progressed very well.
> 
> Madsen on McCants:
> 
> Early in the season last year I remember Ron Artest was guarding Rashad. Ron Artest, probably the best defender in the league along with guys like Bruce Bowen, Trenton Hassell, Raja Bell. Rashad was calling for the ball, demanding the ball to post up on Ron Artest. And he got the ball and he scored right over Ron. And then he started talking to Ron. And why do you like that? You like that because here’s a guys who’s a rookie who’s fearless and you need guys like that. You need guys like that for important situations where the game is on the line. Guys that are not afraid to be the hero and guys that are not afraid to be the goat.


you get this...and right up comes the injury...


----------



## JuX

Too bad we will not get to see much of him bragging over what he has accomplished against greater defender.


----------



## Avalanche

> Wolves have choices
> June 18
> St. Paul Pioneer Press (registration required): "There also is a possibility the Wolves could trade a couple of second-round picks for a late first-round pick, perhaps to a team that doesn't want to guarantee a first-round salary. Second-round salaries aren't guaranteed."


Interesting


----------



## sheefo13

Okay so here are my thoughts. I have been rather busy working fulltime at cicuit city, but I have Tuesday and Wednesday, draft day, off and will try to be around here posting. I am devastated with the McCants injury, but there is nothing we can change about that. I do think the wolves will make some type of trade soon, hopefully moving the 2nd round picks for a first rounder. Hopefully we can grab a guy like Saer Sene in the late first round. Our actual first round pick is where I am concerned. The idea of getting Roy, Thomas, or Aldridge is not exciting for me. I really want Gay on the team. Or Morrison. If not them, move down and get a guy like Carney or even O'Bryant. I am not a fan of Foye because he is McCants all over again. Both are 6'3" 2-guards who are amazing scorers. 
Guys in the late first or early 2nd round area I like are Dee Brown, PJ Tucker, Steve Novak, Saer Sene, Josh Booone, and Darius Washington. I think if we stick with our 2 2nd rounders, our best choices would have to be, if they are therre, Dee Brown and Josh Boone.


----------



## JBoog35

Boone has a gaurantee from NY in the first


----------



## Avalanche

Dee Brown has enough potential that id be happy with picking him up in the 2nd.
i'd like to move the second rounders for a pick high enough to get sene if at all possible.


----------



## Avalanche

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3700168#post3700168 

talk of the number 6 pick for darius... yuck..
add telfair and some picks and i might think about it..
telfair would be awesome IMO, i really like the kid


----------



## Avalanche

Rockets board reporting rumors of luther head + #8 for the #6 pick

thoughts?

if marcus williams is still on the board i do it, because id take him at 6 anyway and head is a pretty good young player

not the time for a gay/head joke is it lol

-EDIT- apparently its so the rockets can take roy and we are moving down to take foye??
dont like the move if so


----------



## JBoog35

I don't care anymore, this is eating at me, no way to tell, but I have been hearing TWolves are highest on Foye.


----------



## Avalanche

JBoog35 said:


> I don't care anymore, this is eating at me, no way to tell, but I have been hearing TWolves are highest on Foye.


I've been hearing that aswell .... and i really dont like it to be honest.
he's good yes, but not what we need here.
what you guys think about foye coming here?


----------



## Cyberwolf

I am against taking Foye and I am against trading down. It's a six player draft and Foye is not one of the six. I don't care how well he did in a workout, he is a tweener who hasn't really shown the ability to run the point and who will not play well with McCants when he gets back (too similar.) Hopefully these rumors don't hold any water.

Personally, I think that a future backcourt of Roy and McCants would be a lot better fit than Foye and McCants. Plus, drafting Roy(assuming he is the last of the big six remaining) doesn't necessarily mean that Banks will leave. If we draft Foye, Banks is gone for sure. No way does he stick around to fight for the starting job with our new first round pick. 

Bad idea on many levels as far as I'm concerned.

Come on McHale, keep it simple, just take the BPA. We're weak at every position but PF, we need depth, and there are plenty of teams using two PF lineups. How can taking the BPA hurt us?

BPA! BPA! BPA!


----------



## JBoog35

Sadly, BPA to us may be different than BPA to McHale.


----------



## Avalanche

i think its a 7 player draft, including marcus williams... who would be a much better player to take than foye aswell IMO.

my personal draft preference as it stands would be.
gay - williams - aldridge - morrison - roy - thomas - bargnani

in that order


----------



## Avalanche

JBoog35 said:


> Sadly, BPA to us may be different than BPA to McHale.


i've got that sick feeling in my stomach that mchale and the wolves are gonna blow this draft pick somehow ... really do hope im wrong.


----------



## moss_is_1

Avalanche said:


> i've got that sick feeling in my stomach that mchale and the wolves are gonna blow this draft pick somehow ... really do hope im wrong.


Me 2 especially when McCants knee just blew up. I think we may be in store for some bad luck...

If I had the draft the way I wanted, my first choice is Rudy Gay, great athlete and would really help out our team either starting at the 3 or coming off after Hassell or Davis.
Secondly I like Marcus Williams, I think he would help this team alot. He's a clutch shooter, decent range, great passer and a very good penetrator, he could instantly improve our pg slot even with Banks.
If one of the higher ranked guys fall I'd swoop on them unless Gay is there, I think Aldridge is an ok talent but I'm not sure if I want him because he's a pf and not sure if he could play the C. 
Tyrus Thomas would be nice if he fell, he's raw but KG can teach him on his offense and he already has the defense there and would be a great guy to have at the 3 since he's around 6'8 with long arms and can jump outta the gym.


----------



## Avalanche

if Ty could play the 3 constantly thatd be a very interesting pick, i wouldnt mind (better than foye IMO) .. but to me he really has more of a PF game


----------



## JuX

Avalanche said:


> i've got that sick feeling in my stomach that mchale and the wolves are gonna blow this draft pick somehow ... really do hope im wrong.


Bingo! I had this feeling as well. McHale has a history of screwed up picks. The funny thing was he picked KG as his first attempt to draft the first round pick. The Wally pick was decent, but the most of rest is garbage and useless. Will Avery? Ebi ahead of Howard, etc? Paul Grant, who is this guy?


----------



## Avalanche

every move mchale has made on this team has left me scratching my head... im just not sure exactly what it is hes trying to achieve

he should be concentrating on gay, williams etc

but he'll just fall in love and draft foye knowing our luck


----------



## bruno34115

Avalanche said:


> every move mchale has made on this team has left me scratching my head... im just not sure exactly what it is hes trying to achieve
> 
> he should be concentrating on gay, williams etc
> 
> but he'll just fall in love and draft foye knowing our luck


I wouldn't count out Foye before playing an NBA game. Remember last year when everyone was crying about taking McCants. Ended being one of the best picks in the draft (tho I wouldn've have still taken Granger over him).


----------



## moss_is_1

Some more draft news via Chad Ford: 

More likely, the team moves Marko Jaric and perhaps Ricky Davis to the Nuggets for Kenyon Martin. 

UPDATE: Another possibility for the Wolves is to move down a few spots and pick up an asset. There's talk that the Wolves might be willing to do something with the Rockets, taking back Luther Head and the No. 8 pick. 

He also mentions something about the #1 pick, Villaneuva, and Mike James. Still would explore options first. This is about KG.


----------



## socco

:sour:


----------



## bruno34115

moss_is_1 said:


> Some more draft news via Chad Ford:
> 
> More likely, the team moves Marko Jaric and perhaps Ricky Davis to the Nuggets for Kenyon Martin.
> 
> UPDATE: Another possibility for the Wolves is to move down a few spots and pick up an asset. There's talk that the Wolves might be willing to do something with the Rockets, taking back Luther Head and the No. 8 pick.
> 
> He also mentions something about the #1 pick, Villaneuva, and Mike James. Still would explore options first. This is about KG.


Man that Kenyon trade, I would want some sort of future first. I probably would do it if we got an additional 1st, and if McCants wasn't hurt, also we would need to be in a posititon to draft Gay at 6. But all of those things are unlikely so I say no to K-Mart. 

I have expressed my displeasure in other threads about the Head + 8 for 6 trade. Awful trade IMO, Head, McCants and Foye (assuming we take him if we trade down) are all very similar players. 

As for the Toronto trade for KG, no thanks.


----------



## JuX

The best possible solution for Chad Ford... Go bother someone else with your whacky ideas.


----------



## sheefo13

Tyrus THomas = Hakim Warrick so dont do it..

Foye is not near what Wade will be, so those comparisons need to end. I hate to take Aldridge, but if he is there, you got to take him. I think he is horrible, but the potential is there. Possibly trade down to the 8th pick and take O'Bryant. My Draft board looks like this.

1. Morrison
2. Gay
3. Aldridge
4. Roy
5. Marcus Williams
6. Bargnani
7. O'Bryant
8. T.Thomas
9. Foye
10. Carney

What it looks like is that we will probably we will end up with a player we really don't like. I am sure we won't end up with Gay or Morrison but if we can pull off Aldridge or Roy, I will be satisfied.


----------



## bruno34115

sheefo13 said:


> *Tyrus THomas = Hakim Warrick so dont do it..
> *
> Foye is not near what Wade will be, so those comparisons need to end. I hate to take Aldridge, but if he is there, you got to take him. I think he is horrible, but the potential is there. Possibly trade down to the 8th pick and take O'Bryant. My Draft board looks like this.
> 
> 1. Morrison
> 2. Gay
> 3. Aldridge
> 4. Roy
> 5. Marcus Williams
> 6. Bargnani
> 7. O'Bryant
> 8. T.Thomas
> 9. Foye
> 10. Carney
> 
> What it looks like is that we will probably we will end up with a player we really don't like. I am sure we won't end up with Gay or Morrison but if we can pull off Aldridge or Roy, I will be satisfied.


I agree, he is the one player I DON'T want us to take out of the top 6. 

I really think it's comes down to Morrison, Gay, Aldridge and Roy. If none of them are on the board, I think Foye will be a T-pup, which I have no problem with.


----------



## abwowang

http://www.startribune.com/150/story/512639.html

apparently a lot of ppl agree that trading KG is the best way to go ... :/


----------



## socco

First article by Souhan that I've read in over a year. Typical garbage by him, so predictable.


----------



## moss_is_1

Well, as much as I'd love to see KG have a shot at winning a ring I dont think that's our best option, all we need is a guy that we can really on to be either a great second option or a guy who can score 25+ pts, to go with KG and we'll be set because then we can have 3 guys capable of going off anynight(ALA Cassell, KG, and Spree).


----------



## bruno34115

socco said:


> First article by Souhan that I've read in over a year. Typical garbage by him, so predictable.


The truth is garbage, we won't win a championship with KG. It's time to rebuild.


----------



## Avalanche

apparently houston is looking at getting ricky davis (among other options) of us. ill go chase the link now.
what on earth would we get back for ricky


----------



## bruno34115

Houston doesn't really have any available tradable assests other than 8th pick and future picks. \

Maybe Howard (or Swift) + 8 for Ricky? 

Thats the only trade I would really do with Houston.


----------



## Avalanche

> (There's also a Jamaal Tinsley to Minnesota for Ricky Davis rumor out there, but first things first.)


http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060614/COLUMNISTS01/606140431/1088/SPORTS04 

that quote is literally the only mention of that trade in that link, fact remains its there though.. will look for a story on it.


----------



## Avalanche

Hoopsworld Article 

not a bad article on the wolves off-season


----------



## Avalanche

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/41079/20060625/isiah_trying_to_move_richardson/ 

Semi-OT ... Q looks like hes getting traded, id still like to see him here, might get him for cheap.
need that outside shooter


----------



## socco

bruno34115 said:


> The truth is garbage, we won't win a championship with KG. It's time to rebuild.


And we'll win one without him?


----------



## Avalanche

socco said:


> And we'll win one without him?


exactly:
wouldnt even compete for 5+ years


----------



## bruno34115

socco said:


> And we'll win one without him?


Not next year, not the year afterword but it sets us up better to win one down the road. Look at it this way, we could trade him now and get some good young players or we can keep him and let him retire ring less. Either way we don't win a championship in 4-5 years but trading him sets us up better for the future.


----------



## Avalanche

bruno34115 said:


> Not next year, not the year afterword but it sets us up better to win one down the road. Look at it this way, we could trade him now and get some good young players or we can keep him and let him retire ring less. Either way we don't win a championship in 4-5 years but trading him sets us up better for the future.


we just need to pray for the BS trade that somehow lands us Iverson

trade everything we have to try and get a title now, if we fail then we just blow the entire team up (figuritively speaking of course lol)


----------



## socco

bruno34115 said:


> Not next year, not the year afterword but it sets us up better to win one down the road. Look at it this way, we could trade him now and get some good young players or we can keep him and let him retire ring less. Either way we don't win a championship in 4-5 years but trading him sets us up better for the future.


And if this organization can't put together a competitive team around Kevin Garnett for all these years, why do you think they could around role players like Luol Deng or whoever? We have the perfect building block already. Given how the team has fared with him I don't see any way that we even get back to the days of mediocrity. You can say that it sets us up for the future, but we've been set up for the future/present for 11 years now, and how has that fared? Unless you think we'll be set up better than having a Kevin Garnett to build around, but we all know that's not true.


----------



## JuX

http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/14942159.htm

In spite of how the draft went, it has brighten us up a little knowing Bracey's gonna be here next year.


----------



## abwowang

why is this good?

i never even seen this kid play... they better be making some other moves soon


----------



## JuX

abwowang said:


> why is this good?
> 
> i never even seen this kid play... they better be making some other moves soon


He can score, he can do anything on 1 and 2 spot. Too bad he was playing for the D-League most of times due to his position stacked up.


----------



## Avalanche

i think he'll be the third string PG for the wolves permanantly next season, as long as we can trade either jaric or hudson which i would assume we're trying to do


----------



## JuX

Avalanche said:


> i think he'll be the third string PG for the wolves permanantly next season, as long as we can trade either jaric or hudson which i would assume we're trying to do


If there are no moves and if Jaric stinks or Thud can't get healthy, he'll be brought up as a second stringer.


----------



## JuX

> Forward Justin Reed is likely to be back, after the Wolves made him a qualifying offer Friday, giving them the right to match outside bids.


from Star Tribune.


----------



## Avalanche

reed is solid to have coming off the bench, hustles on D, dont mind havin him around next season


----------



## Damian Necronamous

If the Wolves can somehow land Bonzi Wells, they will be right back in the mix because a starting lineup of Foye/Wells/Davis/KG would be very nice, even if Blount was at C.


----------



## JBoog35

I agree, plus Wells is one of the best boarders for a SG/SF, but he may not be available for a MLE.


----------



## JuX

JBoog35 said:


> I agree, plus Wells is one of the best boarders for a SG/SF, but he may not be available for a MLE.


Oh, vey. Why mustn't we have to go through the phase where we'll be like... that player looks so good, he would be a great fit to this team and blah blah and then realizing we can't afford it because we don't have that much in cap space. 

Oh, my lord. :banghead:

BTW, Wells sounds good to me. I blame on money sorely if we only got scraps free agents instead.


----------



## Avalanche

sign and trade is the only way i could see bonzi coming to minny.


----------



## JuX

We are still missing the outside shooting and three pointer, badly. Eric P. has recently signed with the Suns. Banks isn't the best one we can have but I hear the Wolves will waiting on him.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> We are still missing the outside shooting and three pointer, badly. Eric P. has recently signed with the Suns. Banks isn't the best one we can have but I hear the Wolves will waiting on him.


still one of the major thing we have to look at over the off-season, 
jimmy jackson would come cheap but hes probably too old to be the main 3pt shooter on the squad.
still want the wolves to look at Q richardson, streaky at best but would help out and might be traded for pretty cheaply.


----------



## Pain5155

This team will win the division if they keep KG, u can bank on that.


----------



## JuX

Pain5155 said:


> This team will win the division if they keep KG, u can bank on that.


I'm not sure about us winning the division, but I assure you KG isn't going anywhere.


----------



## JuX

The possibility of sign Reggie Evans with a MLE is wearing thin, so what's else on for a LLE? Darius Songalia?


----------



## JBoog35

There is Songalia, Scott Pollard, Ervin Johnson, Loren Woods, Othella Harrington...list goes on but they get worse from here...The only players left are the positions where we are already stacked.


----------



## Cyberwolf

LOREN WOODS!!! And in a completely unrelated note, Will Avery is playing on Toronto's summer league team.


----------



## sheefo13

How is it unrelated? We are talking about draft picks that never worked out....


----------



## JBoog35

haha, just offering up suggestions of big men to sign with the LLE, but out of the two, I am still upset Avery never panned out, he was a project, just like Ebi, that never panned out, I keep wondering who is to blame???


----------

